# Air shocks for 1/2 ton?



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just installed a new Snow Dogg HD75 on my 2003 GMC sierra 1500 and want to reduce my front end sag. I have read about all the different ways to do this (Timberns, 2500 T-bars, different keys, turn t-bars up. ect.) I currently have different keys with the t-bars turned up and around 800lbs of ballast in the back. (probably don't need quit that much)
I'm really not worried about the sag so much, but i need more ground clearance where the mount is.
Air bags would be perfect because this truck is also my daily driver. But no one offers bags for t-bar set ups. So Air shocks are the way to go. But i also can't find anyone who offers air shocks for a 1500. 
Has anyone put air shocks on there 1500?
Maybe universal ones?
And if air shocks are not an option, what is my best alternative?


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

you may wan tto try a life kit of some sort. Shocked that you are having ground clearance issues after turning up the t-bars. i Had a 05 1500 with a pro plow on it and the clearance was fine with t-bars turned up and timbrens installed. i didnt even have that much ballast. i think i was running 500lbs in the rear. You may also want to try increasing you tire size to gain more clearance. i've heard that helps also. But just remember if you raise the truck to high you will change you attack angle for your plow. All plow frames are low.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice looking 1500. Try these. If you go with them make sure you keep the air fitting capped at all times.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/gabriel-hi...=d725y2003j1&skuId=894231&_requestid=10480156

Edit::
After reading the fine print, those are for the rear. Unable to locate any front air shocks for that truck.

Here is a link that says for front or rear. I would call them and inquire about fit.
http://www.arnottairsuspension.com/products/productDetails.asp?groupId=120


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You could modify your front shock mounts to run the rear air shocks. If there is room for the shock I would think it could work.

Oh yeah, awesome truck


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

jgsxr750;1320108 said:


> you may wan tto try a life kit of some sort. Shocked that you are having ground clearance issues after turning up the t-bars. i Had a 05 1500 with a pro plow on it and the clearance was fine with t-bars turned up and timbrens installed. i didnt even have that much ballast. i think i was running 500lbs in the rear. You may also want to try increasing you tire size to gain more clearance. i've heard that helps also. But just remember if you raise the truck to high you will change you attack angle for your plow. All plow frames are low.


Thanks for the reply. The lift kit that i have is basically the different keys. I have about 6" of clearance between the ground and the mount bracket when the plow is raised and close to 9" with it lowered. Maybe this is somewhat normal but it scrapes the ground quit a bit just going into one of the lots that i plow. I am at the limit for tire size. They rub a little, and with the plow now they rub alot. another reason air struts/shocks would be nice. Does anyone know where i can get some for my truck??? Or some that would work??


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

REAPER;1320165 said:


> Nice looking 1500. Try these. If you go with them make sure you keep the air fitting capped at all times.
> 
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/gabriel-hi...=d725y2003j1&skuId=894231&_requestid=10480156
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I will definitely call them and inquire about fit.


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

mossman381;1320186 said:


> You could modify your front shock mounts to run the rear air shocks. If there is room for the shock I would think it could work.
> 
> Oh yeah, awesome truck


If i can't find something that will fit, I will consider doing that for sure.
Oh and thanks. awesome truck you got there yourself.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

RC4X4;1320316 said:


> If i can't find something that will fit, I will consider doing that for sure.
> Oh and thanks. awesome truck you got there yourself.


Thanks, I don't think you are going to find anything made for the front. I looked all over one time when I was plowing with a 1500. Never did find anything.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

your going to have to mod something. they dont really have anything for older ifs chevys. like moss said mod your shock mounts to fit a set or rears up front!


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

that is wicked low!!!!! i have my truck set up nice, with an older diamond with a back drag edge that thing is heavy!! i found my bump stops were not hitting the lower control arm after i did the crank, a solid 3.4 of an inch away.... i took hockey pucks now..... the lower A arm has a circle on it where the factory bump stop hits.. i drilled a hole bolted the puck to the a arm. so now the bump stop is touching the puck/a arm... this did not affect ride. from the factory my truck was hard on the bump stops...raised my front end an inch with the plow up... worked perfect took me half hour to do it and no issues with it.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

I found some last year when I was looking. They were crazy expensive though. I'll see if can find again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Monroe's only listing in the right length air shocks would require modification

http://www.monroe.com/assets/downloads/english/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I dont think air shocks are the way to go, even if you can find them. Im not sure about how they mount on your truck, but if they are a stud sticking out of the control arm you will run the risk of busting it off with air shocks. The mount for the shocks are designed to allow for a shock that will cushin, not remain stiff. I would strongly suggest timbrens. I was very happy with the results on my jimmy with 31's. It never rubbed again after I installed the timbrens and didnt change the ride. Besides, after you go through the hassle of finding shocks that would work for you, fab up the truck to make them work, it would be easier to just purchase and install timbrens.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

Turns out the one's I found were for the 2500's and 3500's.


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's and info everyone!



Plowtoy;1325271 said:


> I dont think air shocks are the way to go, even if you can find them. Im not sure about how they mount on your truck, but if they are a stud sticking out of the control arm you will run the risk of busting it off with air shocks. The mount for the shocks are designed to allow for a shock that will cushin, not remain stiff. I would strongly suggest timbrens. I was very happy with the results on my jimmy with 31's. It never rubbed again after I installed the timbrens and didnt change the ride. Besides, after you go through the hassle of finding shocks that would work for you, fab up the truck to make them work, it would be easier to just purchase and install timbrens.


I think your right. Timbrens are the way to go. The fact that they don't offer any air shocks for the front kinda tells me that there is a reason for it. Might just be to much force on the shock mounts. Not only that, Air shocks can be expensive, Wow!

I haven't looked at how much timbrens are going to cost, but i'm sure they will be cheaper. Any suggestions on witch timbrens to get before i start a search?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RC4X4;1327894 said:


> Any suggestions on witch timbrens to get before i start a search?


www.timbren.com You can find everything you need at their website including a local dealer.

Part # for a 03 sierra 1500 = GMFK15A I just installed the same set in the front of my Yukon, easy install, took no more than a half an hour, the hardest part was removing the shock bolt to give me the extra room I needed. I paid just under $200 for the pair.


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

Plowtoy;1328943 said:


> www.timbren.com You can find everything you need at their website including a local dealer.
> 
> Part # for a 03 sierra 1500 = GMFK15A I just installed the same set in the front of my Yukon, easy install, took no more than a half an hour, the hardest part was removing the shock bolt to give me the extra room I needed. I paid just under $200 for the pair.


Thanks for the Part #!! 
I ordered the same one's from the same place, and they are already here! Hopefully i will get them installed tomorrow and test em out.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RC4X4;1332171 said:


> Thanks for the Part #!!
> I ordered the same one's from the same place, and they are already here! Hopefully i will get them installed tomorrow and test em out.


NO PROBLEM!! That's what we are here for. JUST AN FYI, don't be alarmed if after you install them, they make contact with the control arm all the time (its states that on the back side of the instruction sheet). Mine are always in contact, I think my T-bars are warn because the adjustment bolts are almost all the way turned in but the timbrens still make contact with the control arm. I think you will like them once you put your blade on. Have a great season, Dave


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You might like them with the blade on, but you will not like the ride without the blade. Which is probably 98% of the time you drive. Especially if they are in contact all the time.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

mossman381;1332703 said:


> You might like them with the blade on, but you will not like the ride without the blade. Which is probably 98% of the time you drive. Especially if they are in contact all the time.


Its honestly not that noticable. Seems to ride like a half to 3/4 ton truck now, not a real big deal


----------



## RC4X4 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just an update in-case anyone was following this thread. I installed the timbrens that next day, and they work great! They do make the ride a little stiffer with the blade off, but its not that noticeable, and if you want your smooth ride back just pop them out and put your stock one's back in. Super easy!

Thanks again for all the help everyone.


----------

